# beghe



## Schenker

Hola. El contexto es:

"Finora, il multimilionario russo era rimasto fuori dalle beghe economiche del suoi giocatori..."


----------



## sabrinita85

Problemas, asuntos complicados.


----------



## Schenker

Gracias de nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## dianes

Yo traduciría "beghe" mas que con "problemas" que es muy general, con "peleas", ¿qué os parece?


----------



## licinio

Se trata en efecto de diferencias, desacuerdos o discordias.


----------



## sabrinita85

dianes said:


> Yo traduciría "beghe" mas que con "problemas" que es muy general, con "peleas", ¿qué os parece?


Peleas económicas?
No me parece muy adecuado en este contexto.


----------



## dianes

¿y "...se había quedado afuera de las cuestiones economicas (o controversias economicas) entre sus jugadores"?


----------



## NoOrK

Yo beghe veis, tan solo sabía su significado en peleas entre personas. En bolzano, se decía mucho "Un ragazzo con troppe* beghe*" "Si sta facciendo una *begha* tra quei due"

Un saludo_


----------



## Neuromante

Mirando por tercera vez este hilo me he dado cuenta, de pronto, de que existe el verbo correspondiente a Breghe en español . Es *bregar.*

Buscando en el Sopena le da Brega como sustantivo, ningún sinónimo se adecúa, pero los del verbo sí:
"Luchar, reñir, forcejear". "Trabajar afanosamente". "Luchar con los riesgos y trabajos o dificultades"


----------



## Silvia10975

Bueno, para que los amigos españoles tengan claro el significado de la palabra "Bega" en italiano, pongo la definición del Garzanti (porque, por supuesto, yo tampoco lo conocía exactamente jeje):
_*BEGA *s. f_. [pl. _-ghe_] 
*1* bisticcio futile: _avere delle beghe con qualcuno_ 
*2* faccenda importuna e fastidiosa; grattacapo.
¡Saludos!

Silvia


----------



## Paulfromitaly

NoOrK said:


> "Un ragazzo con troppe* beghe*" "Si sta fa*ce*ndo una *bega* tra quei due"


----------



## Cristina.

Neuro, è *"beghe"*, non "b*r*eghe", e "bregar" non c'entra niente.
(a proposito, 'begare' non esiste). Stavolta sarai d'accordo con me!
_*BEGA *s. f_. [pl. _-ghe_] 
*1* bisticcio futile: _avere delle beghe con qualcuno -> *Riña, pelea , discusión* , pelotera , agarrada._
*2* faccenda importuna e fastidiosa; grattacapo. -> *Marrón* .


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cristina. said:


> (a proposito, 'begare' non esiste).



_Begare_ in effetti esiste:

*Garzanti*: _v. intr_. [_io bègo_, _tu bèghi ecc_. ; o _io bégo_, _tu béghi ecc_. ; aus. _avere_] (_region_.) far beghe; questionare, litigare: _il vecchio / che bestemmia, la femmina che bega_ (SABA).

ma ha un uso molto colloquiale/dialettale/regionale.(nord italia)


----------



## Cristina.

Ottimo! Ma è un regionalismo, non esiste in italiano standard. Il DeMauro nemmeno lo contempla.


----------

